# 2015 Silverado Fuel Filter Replacement Intervals



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I couldn't imagine NOT having a fuel filter, especially with today's trashy gas. There's a ton of Diesel filters for the Duramax, but none for the gasser. Interesting.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Might be the same as my Tacoma which does not have a traditional inline fuel filter. All it has is something in the tank on the fuel pickup. In the past my vehicles have had some sort of rough sock filter in the tank and a separate replaceable inline filter either in the engine compartment or elsewhere in the fuel line. But not my Tacoma. I have to admit I don't understand this. If you make an in tank filter tight enough to filter you'd think it would clog over time. If not tight enough to filter, why even have it? But whatever I have works, I am at 112,000 miles on mine and have not had a fueling issue.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

My '00 Silverado had an inline filter mounted inside the frame rail on the drivers side. I have not checked this truck yet but will see if it has something similar.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't hurt to check but if you have searched the OEM parts listings and not found an inline filter you probably don't have one. My 1978 TransAm had one in the frame rail like your 2000 Silverado. That thing developed a leak there and I was lucky it didn't turn into a carbeque.

And in spite of the ethanol and such gas today really isn't bad. The last and only clogged fuel filter I ever had was on my 1966 Mustang that used the so-called "good" gas.



Drachenfire said:


> My '00 Silverado had an inline filter mounted inside the frame rail on the drivers side. I have not checked this truck yet but will see if it has something similar.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

New(-er) cars tend to have fuel filter built into the fuel pump. Good luck dropping fuel tank for that.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> Can't hurt to check but if you have searched the OEM parts listings and not found an inline filter you probably don't have one.


This might be the case. It it is, it would have been nice if the owner's manual had made some mention of it.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I went through this same mental exercise a few years ago with mine.... similar to what I went through even more years ago when I couldn't find the dipstick for my auto tranny. In both cases the Tacoma forum guys assuaged my disbelief and confirmed that I had neither.



Drachenfire said:


> This might be the case. It it is, it would have been nice if the owner's manual had made some mention of it.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

When I have to drop the tank, I lift one side of the bed unless it has a spray on liner, then it's drop the tank.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

If the fuel tank needs to drop, it goes to the shop. There are some things I am just to old to be doing.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep. I saw some magicians doing it as is but - those are magicians. I am too old for that either.


----------



## argile_tile (Aug 1, 2020)

You worry about fuel filter replacements when your younger

Get a little old you'll worry about over all car value per dollar + your time spent.

Get a little older you'll worry about changing your tax structure and how to make someone else buy you a car.


----------



## argile_tile (Aug 1, 2020)

You never need to drop the fuel tank on a truck.

* disconnect the fuel horn and also the braided ground strap connected to it (it's back there you'll see it)

* take out the 8 bed bolts

* unplug 3 bumper light connectors

* take out the 4 bumper bolts: carefully select the right ones so that putting the bumper back on doesn't require two persons 

slide your bed back carefully checking your not bashing anything as you slide it (should be anything). do it on level park not on a hill.

you can now access your tank without "driving until the tank is empty and dropping the tank" and without lifting the bed off

moving the bed around a little work but it makes any repair on the back end easy to do, so it's a good trade i think

-----------------------------------------------

if GM put a fuel filter under the gas tank, and i doubt they did then ....

#1 it's a permanent filter you don't change OR

#2 sue the ***** - there's no damn way

probably there's just some mistake here

-----------------------------------------------
you NEVER change a fuel filter in the fuel pump. whoever suggested that is ALL WRONG.

they do fail, dealers tell people they don't but they ALWAYS FAIL and are all made in china.

So don't worry - you'll be replacing that fuel pump. But not the filter. They are always clean and are never replaced.


----------

